# Psycoville



## Ice fyre (Jun 20, 2009)

From the warped minds of two of the Leauge of Gentlemen comes "Phycoville" a weird warped black comedy. A group of diverse and very very weird charicters recieve a hand written and sealed (a very funny moment there) letter simply saying "I know what you did" 

Fine performances from a stellar cast, this is a brilliant and warped comedy product. If you liked the Leauge you will love this, its not for the faint hearted.

The first episode was disturbing and very funny I'm looking forward to seeing how this will play out.

Trust the Ice Fyre its wrong its disturbing its down right sick in places but its most importantly is very very funny!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2009)

I never saw much of the league, but what i did see made me laugh and laugh hard. My wife loathed it. 

Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 21, 2009)

Very, very funny. Loved the clown. Dawn French also very good.


----------



## UltraCulture (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Jelly reaffirmed my phobia of clowns.


----------



## High Eight (Jun 23, 2009)

By-the-numbers characterisation (_Another_ sinister clown for gawds sake!) and some decidely dodgy acting - sure, Dawn French was good, but she just showed how iffy most the rest of the cast were.

Third rate compared to League of Gentlemen. I don't think I'll bother any more.


----------

